# Digital Camera Suggestions ?



## Guest (Dec 31, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone has suggestions on a good little digital camera (if it comes in pink, bonus :O). I have a Sony Cybershot but I find it does not do macro really well and when doing video I can not zoom, I have to press stop, zoom, and press play again. I just want a camera to film my aquatic friends so good macro setting. Anyone get a good one for Christmas or have any suggestions? I want to spent under $300.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

try canon. I saw them advertise before but not sure about pink color though. Go to future shop or best buy and they should be able to show you which one do macro and video and pink color from Canon .


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think this model comes in pink and is pretty highly recommended...and yes, it's a Canon - the SD980IS. I used this site a lot when I was researching for my DSLR.

Canon SD980 IS


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

Panasonic FZ35 on sale at London drugs until Sunday. Reg $450, sale price $300. I researched a few and this surpasses any others like a Nikon L110 on sale for $230 or a Fuji S1800 on sale for $200. The latter 2 also had bad reviews. The panasonic comes with a battery, the other 2 you would have to buy 4 AA rechargables which would bring you up to the $300 mark in any case. Panasonic has stereo sound and a super zoom, not to mention a Lecia lens. Also video clips in HD. Macro also better. The features of this camera are far better but you will have to learn a bit about photography. Not really to to complicated and you will learn a lot by experimentation and by taking pics. It also comes with several programs on CD's to alter your photos. You could also take a camera course. Oh yeah, this will accept lens fiters also, like a polarizer, etc. The only extra you will need is a 8Gb sd card especially for digital videos as this only has a small built in memory. The only thing better than this is a dedicated 35mm SLR with interchangeable lens which would start at $600 and go up from there. The only draw back is they cant take videos. Keep in mind digital cameras are only made to last around 4 to 5 years. A dedicated SLR will outlast any digital camera by a long shot even though the initial outlay is more. If you want this more for video rather than photos you might concider a camcorder. 

I am buying this camera myself either tommorow or Sunday, before the sale ends.

Hope that helps. P.S. I do not work for London drugs or any camera outfit.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

i'm also a canon user and have had the past three cameras, a canon. a canon S95 is also good.


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

also agree canon digital camera's are pretty good with no complaints here.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

best camera: canon
best place to buy: futureshop or bestbuy (compare price)
when to buy: now! since there are still boxing day specials

i wish the s95 was on sale.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2010)

thanks for everyone's suggestions ... after i posted my question my entire laptop died so i wasn't trying to ignore :O) five month old laptop, dead, dell is replacing with a brand new one on wednesday ... i am off to browse cameras now ... sadly i will not have a computer till wednesday to play with my new camera !!!


----------

